# Getting the case out of a resizing die?



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Okay, yeah, it was dumb...

I've been loading 45 ACP in my carbide insert dies for a few months now and got so used to my routine that when I started on the 45 (Long) Colt I forgot to check the die. It's not carbide lined, I didn't lube the case, and now most of the case is stuck in the die despite my best efforts. Any suggestions on removing the brass without damaging the die?

ciao!

leam


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Rcbs make a stuck case remover kit. 
https://shop.rcbs.com/WebConnect/,D...oductDisplay&screenlabel=index&productId=3647
What brand of die is it?


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*RCBS die?*

If it is a RCBS die set, you might be able to remove the entire decapping 
assembly out of the decapping die, screw it into the top of the sizing die,
and use a screw driver to push the stuck case out by turning the dicapping
pin down into the case.

I had to do that with a stuck .380 case not too long ago!

Good luck! :smt023


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

It's an RCBS die. My first attempt managed to get the rim of the case off via a hacksaw and then drilling out most of the webbing so that I could extract the decapping pin. The theory was to remove all but the wall of the case and then file it in a couple places to weaken it enough to pry out. 

However, after observing my tool talents I'm not sure I can follow through without damaging the die. Does RCBS replace them if they've been bubbafied?

Spoke to RCBS this morning and they can remove the case if I ship it to them. They also have a carbide lined Cowboy set of dies that I'd love to have, pending funds. 

ciao!

leam


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Bubbafied Reloading Die*

The decapping pin was still in it?

For future reference:

The decapping pin is the little rod that pushes the spent primer out
of the case. In pistol reloading dies, it is usually held in place in the bottom
of the expander plug in the second die of a three die set.

If you have a stuck case in one of these types of sizing dies, you can take
a decapping pin assembly from a rifle die and screw it into the top of the 
die as I suggested in my first message. I guess I wasn't clear enough 'bout
that.

Sometimes, however, the decapping pin is held in place in the bottom of a
long rod which is threaded into the top of the sizer die and locked in place
with a Lock Nut. In this instance, all you have to do is losen the lock-nut
that keeps the pin assembly from moving. Then use a screw driver in the slot
in the very top of the threaded part. Turn the screw driver clockwise. The
case should come right out.

However, your only choice now is to let RCBS do their thing. From past
dealings with them, I know they will treat you right.

Sorry I wasn't clear enough. 

Good Luck! :smt1099


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

OMSBH44, it sounds like he ran an unlubed case most of the way into the die. It will take more than screwing the decapping pin down to push it out.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Especially since he said he cut the case head off.

I'm sure RCBS will take care of it. Their customer service has been
outstanding whenever I needed it. 

I wish him good luck!


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Yup, un-lubed and stuck. Sounds like a Country song...

Talked to the RCBS folks last night. Very helpful and pretty likely to get my business again. Even if they don't fix the mess I made. 

ciao!

leam


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Just a follow up, I have my new RCBS die and de-capping pin! They included a new die case as well; who told them I love RCBS green? 

For the record, the case was stuck and the decapping pin had obvious drill markings that said "this is the work of an idiot". I had my replacements in less than two weeks, best we can tell.

ciao!

leam


----------

